#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: تکنولوژی VDSL  و VDSL2 (اخیرا توسط مخابرات تهران ارائه می شود)

## nekooee

ابتدا خبر ارائه سرویس vdsl 2 توسط مخابرات را نقل قول می کنم و سپس یک pdf آپلود می کنم که کاملا این سرویس رو توضیح داده. جالبه حتما بخونید

خبر:
مخابرات اینترنت VDSL2 را با سرعت 100 مگابیت بر ثانیه عرضه خواهد کرد

شرکت مخابرات استان تهران، اینترنت با سرعت ۱۰۰ مگابیت بر ثانیه مبتنی بر فناوری VDSL۲ را در برخی مناطق تهران، آزمایش کرد. این سرویس مختص کابل های مسی بوده و می‌توان در مناطق شهری و بر روی بستر های موجود شهری تلفنی از آن استفاده کرد.


------------ پایان نقل قول

در واقع سرویس VDSL ارتباط مستقیم با فاصله داره. برای اینکه کاربران بتوانند با سرعت 100 مگابیت اطلاعات دریافت کنند باید حداکثر 500 متر تا مرکز مخابراتی فاصله داشته باشند! ولی در فاصله های طولانی تر هم امکان ارائه سرویس با سرعت کمتر هست که بازم نسبت به adsl بهتر هست.
جهت کسب اطلاعات بیشتر فایل pdf که توسط شرکت مخابرات خراسان رضوی تهیه شده را مطالعه فرمایید.

با تشکر
نکویی




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*3159*,*3eyyed*,*AMD*,*amen*,*amirhossain*,*danak*,*farahani58*,*karim25*,*m.afshin6003*,*mahmod31*,*Milad Tavana*,*ramcom*,*sedahad*,*shrooz*,*خلیل شهاب*,*سفیر امید*,*مجیدقربانی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

